
Should I build something fun or build something that solves a problem? - snejad123
Hello, so I&#x27;m facing a conundrum right now.<p>I have the option of either picking something fun to build with no real-world application (but uses cool technology that I want to use). Will have lots of passion this route<p>or<p>I have the option of building something that solves a transparent pain point with a group of talented engineers I enjoy solving problems with. Tech is not cutting edge, but it&#x27;s fun and enjoyable to work with. Medium passion levels.<p>I was wondering what was the better marker ? 
Should one spend time solving problems 
-or- 
Should one spend time building personally interesting projects ?
======
CM30
Do you want to make money? Or do you want to have fun, regardless of the money
making potential?

If you want the former, go with the safe option that solves an obvious
problem. If you want the latter, go with the fun option that uses the cool
tech you want to play around with.

Then again, why is it a choice between one or the other? Could you find a
problem to solve that the cool tech you want to use just happens to help you
solve? If so, do that.

------
muzani
I'd go for the fun one, and basically just work out all the fun out of it. The
excitement doesn't last forever, but you'll get something out of it. Use that
excitement to get you somewhere.

Once the fun is done, switch to the problem solving one.

------
beckingz
Both are good.

A mix of fun and meaningful projects is ideal. Spend some time doing things
just because you enjoy, and some time doing things because it makes life
better for your community.

------
givehimagun
I would spend time working with a group of talented engineers. You will gain
so much perspective on their working patterns, design discussions, and learn
to work on a team. Very rarely is software written by just one developer
regardless of the tech.

------
AnimalMuppet
What do you want? Do you want fun, or money, or to make an impact?

I am not you. But in your situation, I might be inclined to work on the group
project that is needed, and do the "fun" project on the side, in spare time.

------
821403
Code is fun all by itself. It just is. Code that is helpful/useful is funner
yet still.

------
somerandomness
Why not both?

